#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Olt fiberhome nao salva

## edjunior

Estou com uma olt da fiberhome para configurar e me deparei com o seguinte: Qualquer que seja a configuração feita nela, ela não salva. A opção via CLI é "save", porém não salva de jeito nehum, na verdade nem valida a configuração que foi feita no momento, pode ser a mais simples como mudar o hostname.. Alguém pode ajudar..segue o log


out of onu mac limit showrun 

zCompress = 0 inlen = 23856 destlen = 4439
Done.

Starting write configuration data to flash...old checksum =50244, new 24472

file len = 4444 addr = 136125208
addon 
[email protected]@@@time:2009-01-01 00:39:53
!version:RP0700

len = 4493 0x81d1c58 (tSaveConf): flash_write: invalid file ID 0.
Done.

Configuration saved to flash successfully.

----------


## tiagosousa1006

estou com o mesmo problema.
como resolveu?

----------

